# Pink Area? Scales falling off? DRAX WHATS WRONG!



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok not going to panic... *also heavily on wine right now*

NOT going to panic... 

*Ahems* 

Maybe some of his scales had been damaged long ago (Since he must have been jarred for several months of his life) and they are just falling off now... but I'm noticing a small patch on the top of his head... ratio wise would be just below your hairline. The patch is vivid pink but... alas the camera just can't capture it well. I thought it was just pink scales yet... I don't see scale lines or... stuff when I got him he had a small area like that but the area has grown (As if maybe 4 scales had fallen off)

Why?

I believe it's all that exploration he does... he finds that smallest possible areas... under those shells and just RAMS himself under them and wriggles himself through the space to the other side. He does it on purpose... I watch him do it... One shell in particular he loves to SHIMMY under so maybe his head gets scrapped abit... 

OTHERWISE?

Oh I might cry... his personality is just BOOMING, he JUMPS for food now... I wet the tweezers lightly so the pellet just dangles percarsiously from the tip of one of the sides and he bites it off. As I said before he loves to shimmy into tight spaces on purpose and wriggle around in them. I bet if that vine were to be moved out he'd die... He swims through the loops that vine is creating in the water. Also... the cutest thing has to be where he sleeps now... IN THE JAVA FERN! 

Oh... right... um... here are some facts... *Coughs* 

Tank: 10Gal
Filter: MarineLand Penguin 100
Cycled: ... probably 70% finished cycling by now
Water Quality: I'd say it's good... I do 20% water changes every few days.
Dechlorinator: Yes
Temp: I keep it at around 78F (That heater is awesome!) it fluxs though from 76F to 80F... but through out the day. So the morning it will be 76F but by around 4PM it will be around 80F. 
Current: Slight, I sponged the filter and sorta have the water currenting down and around the tank gently.
Food: He's a pig, He eats 4 (Trying to ween him down to 3) Aquaeon Betta Pellets twice a day. So getting it down to 6, from 8. 
Plants: That Vine, Several 'A' named plants and a Java fern. 
Salting?: Every few days after a small water change I put a few TSP's of AQ salt in with some TSP's of Epsom salt. 

Acting: Very curious, loves to be watched (I think). Doesn't just hover around the top... hovers all over the place, I rigged the filter so the tank has several spots where the water sorta loops down then loops back up so if he needs air in a hurry he can just catch the up-current and get gently helped to the surface (I think It was ingenius haha on my part). 
Activity: HIGH, though he does take breaks now and then just gently flutter around the vine or the Java fern (Probably in Trance/Sleep mode). 

Changes is acting?: None... it just bothers me that pink area... ALSO his fins are getting these white new areas that are growing... like a transparent HEM around his fins I'm guessing this is new fin growth? 

I'll TRY to get pics tomorrow in good light just... he's SO active it's impossible to get him to pause! Not like... HYPER active but like... Bumble bee active... Hovers over to one area... looks around... Hovers over to new area... and etc etc.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Step 1: DEEP BREATHS!

Step 2: More Wine!

Step 3: Relax.

Ok, are the scales on his head actually missing or just turning pink? You mentioned the pink spot has been growing since you got Drax, is it possible he's not injured and just a marble?

I would start by taking out the things that MIGHT be injuring him, just for now. Give it a week or two and see if the spot grows more or shrinks or if his behavior changes for the worse.

If the spot grows even though theres nothing to injure him and his peronality stays the same then it is very possible that he's a marble. If he grows lethargic as the spot spreads it could be a disease (though I don't know of one that looks pink). If it starts to change back then you know he was injured on the shells etc. and know not to add those back in.

You may also want to slow down on the salts, if you aren't treating something and don't know IF there is a problem you shouldn't use it. Salt will eventually cause a Betta's organs to shut down and we don't want that. Salt can help but only in occasional uses, let's first decide if this is one of those cases.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Are you dangling the food on the tip of the tweezers? The sharp edge used to grab hold of hair?
If so, as a possibility, he might have hurt himself on that.
Also, if you're not done cycling your tank yet it'll be bad for him to stay in there with an injury.
If you have anything close to or higher than a gallon or so I'd put him in it and make sure the heater doesn't fluctuate as much. (don't know if it has controls on it or not) Also I would make sure to feed him way less.
From the sound of it you feed him 4 pellets twice a day: "Food: He's a pig, He eats 4 (Trying to ween him down to 3) Aquaeon Betta Pellets twice a day. So getting it down to 6, from 8."
This is way too much on a normal basis, and if you get him into a gallon hospital tank you'll need to make it way less.
The reason for this is: because the tank size has been reduced toxins build up in the water quicker than they would normally. Excessive feeding does not help.
Also most people on here will also tell you to make sure he gets one teaspoon of salt per gallon in his water while he is sick(which helps fin and scale regrowth and promotes general well being of the fish) and aquarium salt is known to make fish constipated.
Feeding him so much plus constipation runs the risk of destroying his stomach.
I also agree with Malvolti when they say "You may also want to slow down on the salts, if you aren't treating something and don't know IF there is a problem you shouldn't use it. Salt will eventually cause a Betta's organs to shut down and we don't want that. Salt can help but only in occasional uses, let's first decide if this is one of those cases. "
 That is all the advice I can give you.
Make sure to keep a good eye on that spot/wound.
If it starts to bleed (especially if he's in a tank that's in the process of cycling) it could mean bad news and potential sickness. So be sure to get him out of there as quickly as you can.
If you need to use a jar or something clean it out with vinegar and then pour boiling water through it and wait for the glass to cool off.
I'm sure other users will post soon with more help.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah tell the feeding thing to my mother... she's the one that always pushes me to feed him till he's done... *Shrugs* He eats it all in that 1-2 minute rule, and he's never looked bloated (Yet). But yes I am going to cut it down... it was just 2 pellets tonight and I'll try to cut it down to just 2 pellets a feeding. 

Cycling... you guys said... or some of you said he should be fine as long as I keep the water clean. he's not sick his eye looks better. *Shrugs again* As always I'll just get pics tomorrow ... 5 bucks tells me I'm just being paranoid and every one of you is going to facepalm going. "Dude... thats normal." He's always had that spot and the Tank lights probably are HIGHLIGHTING it when he's angled certain ways... .................

Ugh enough talk I'll just TRY to get good pics tomorrow. 

As for the tweezers... I doubt it, he doesn't smack into them he goes vertical in the water and just snatches the food, I don't even hear him hit the thing, I just suddenly see him chewing away happily then begging again. *Sighs* He's so cute with his little BullDog like jowls XD


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Didn't even notice that other post* 

... I've been seeing that word thrown around... The devil is a 'MARBLE'. Could be... if... I'm at all right with my Assumptions (Probably wrong though). Most of you guys say his color's have been changing (Slightly) since I got him... 

As for the tank... I don't want too move everything he enjoys everything in their too much XD be like taking that vine away he gets all crushed when I start fiddling with it (He's got a small bubble nest next to it... so anytime I touch it... it ruins his nest and he URKS.)


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, that's where as the fish's parent you need to put your foot down and do what is best for him regardless of his feelings. He may get sad but he'll get over it and you'll know whether they are the problem or not. I also didn't say EVERYTHING, just the stuff that might be causing the problem. 

Marble is an uncommon genetic trait in Bettas, basically their colors shift gradually over time. Sometimes quickly and sometimes very slowly. One day he's a pretty, purple veil tail then you start noticing weird color spots that seem to be growing, a few months later you have a bright green veil tail, or pink as the case may be.

The best way to find out is to take a picture every day or once a week, then after a month or 2 go back over them and watch the progression.

However, just because it MIGHT be marble doesn't mean you shouldn't consider other things like a scrape or missing scales. You need to look into other things to be sure.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Malvolti said:


> Well, that's where as the fish's parent you need to put your foot down and do what is best for him regardless of his feelings. He may get sad but he'll get over it and you'll know whether they are the problem or not. I also didn't say EVERYTHING, just the stuff that might be causing the problem.
> 
> Marble is an uncommon genetic trait in Bettas, basically their colors shift gradually over time. Sometimes quickly and sometimes very slowly. One day he's a pretty, purple veil tail then you start noticing weird color spots that seem to be growing, a few months later you have a bright green veil tail, or pink as the case may be.
> 
> ...


... he better not become pink it's the ONE color I just can't stand... 

Eh... if I'm going to take pics I might as well do it now while he's sleeping.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

DONT MENTION HIS EYE! *Growls* It doesn't seem to be bothering him, and it has been getting better slowly. It probably happened to him long ago and is permanent... 

Also only now do I notice he's bloated... I plan to fast him for a few days and tell mom not to treat him anymore... with food. 









Whats wrong with this plant! 









Him sleeping...









The Tank in general

This is just to observe the patch above his head.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

He's a marble! See the faint patterning on his side? The head might be marble too... probably just marble!

You can see the marble in pic. 2.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

What baylee said, Sure looks like Marble to me. It could be the light but comparing your Avatar to those pics the colors look slightly different.

As for the plant it looks like Anacharis? If it is it may not be getting enough light in the corner. You may need to move it somewhere it can get more light. They can sometimes also need fertalizer if the water isn't giving them enough nutrients.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Malvolti said:


> What baylee said, Sure looks like Marble to me. It could be the light but comparing your Avatar to those pics the colors look slightly different.
> 
> As for the plant it looks like Anacharis? If it is it may not be getting enough light in the corner. You may need to move it somewhere it can get more light. They can sometimes also need fertalizer if the water isn't giving them enough nutrients.



Uh... Once again you guys keep telling me Marble but... is that rare... is that a good trait... and can I stop panicking? 

Also the plant... The Java Fern came packed in Plant... Gell that the guy said is safe for fish maybe throw a small amount (Cleaned of dirt) in the water so some nutrients soak in? 

Yes thats the plants name... yes... they both just seem to be withering... ones falling apart, ones leaves are just like... shriveling up, and the largest is darkening...

So... can I get maybe one or two more 'HE'S A MARBLE' quotes from members like 'OldLadyFish' and stuff... not that I don't trust anyone, you all know more than me but you know... 

Once again... is this good?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup, I'd say he's a marble. No need to panic or nothin'.  He's gorgeous *-* Mines a marble too


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

And because I used my good camera instead of my terrible phone camera... how does he look otherwise?
... *Glares* Aside from the eye... Last night had a friend yell at me about it. 

Friend Last night: "Dude! You've had this fish almost a month and you haven't noticed his eye! Whats wrong with you! Your fish is sick dude!" 

Me: *Eye Twitch*

Friend Last night: "No wonder your dog is so decrepit if this is how you treat your pets!" 

Me: *SLUGS* 

Fact 1: Drax has been like that since I got him. 
Fact 2: I've tried multiple treatments not all of which I've mentioned such as Betta revive, and salting, and pristine water.
Fact 3: I think it's scaled over but he can still see out of it ok-ish and he still moves it.
Fact 4: It's NEVER gotten worse.
Fact 5: It's only gotten slightly better.
Fact 6: It's probably permanent.
Fact 7: If you asked Drax he'd probably say "I have a bad eye? ?" 

Fact 8: My dog is 15 >.> of course she's decrepit... she has bad back legs and has trouble getting up and getting down and up stairs other than that she's fine. She gets snuggled many times a day, fed a proper diet and is helped out when she needs to go out and come back in... fun fact is that I think she's held on so long is because she KNOWS how much we love her and how much we help her... she's pretty much the queen haha. Also we've been to the vet she's not in any pain XP


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Tapping foot* 

All I want is just a few more "Yeah he's fine."


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah he's fine. ;D


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay... Yeah he's fine


----------



## Akzeal (Nov 26, 2010)

I hardly know for a fact, but he does seem to be changing colors like a marble. It's not a harmful trait, though I guess it can be annoying if you liked the original color better. And the pink spot is an exact match for other parts of his body, so, yeah. ^^


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Some marbles turn lighter, some turn darker (like mine is getting black on his head and body, whereas before he was all orange, with iridicent blue on the fins) but either way, I've seen some EPIC color changes  It's a good thing, so dont worry about it ^^


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> Uh... Once again you guys keep telling me Marble but... is that rare... is that a good trait... and can I stop panicking?


Yes you can stop panicking...for now :lol:

There will always be SOMETHING to panick about when Bettas are involved :roll:

Marble is a harmless genetic trait, it means the genes that determine his color and pattern are unstable and constantly fluctuate. The fish doesn't know any different, only you will.

It isn't exactly a rare trait, just uncommon. I believe it is estimated 1 in 10 Bettas are marbles. Some people go out of their way to try and find marbles, some people don't like them (they want the fish to stay the same as when they bought it). It's all about personal preference.

As for the plant I can't tell you much more than I have. Around here the shops don't use any "gel". Plants are just anchored in some gravel, you point and say "That one!" and it's pulled out and put in a bag with some water. The only thing I can suggest is moving it to a better lit portion of the tank and try buying some root tabs. I can't imagine the gel is good for the fish though.

And the eye, if you've done everything you can and Drax isn't bothered by it I don't see a problem. It may just be another genetic distinction (I don't belive in abnormalities, nothing is wrong necessarily, just different) for him.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

The tank is fully LIT LED's... it gets SOME indirect light from window... 

Also I just performed (HEHEHE without waking up my dad (Whose room is next to mine) a 100% water change because the plant was shedding leaves. So I took them all out, clipped bad areas... cleaned... droopy areas... moved them to different spots and prayed. 

MAN does Drax hate being moved >.> He just sat in the vase and went in circles constantly if he could talk he was probably cussing me out XD. Used a water siphon gravel vac... thing to get the water in a bucket. Wow ALOT of leaves that I didn't even know were in that bucket! Probably the ammonia is going up too now...

Also rinsed the blue thingy in the filter... lightly it's developing sludge. Kinda brown... kinda icky... guessing thats GOLD in the filter world?


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

It pretty much is gold in the filter (not literally). Just some good ole' bacteria. Best way to clean it to maintain water flow is to swish it around in a bucket of old tank water. Tap water will kill all the good bacteria there, tank water will preserve some.

My betta goes berserk when I take him out for cleanings. It's so bad that I had to stop taking him out and just do more frequent smaller water changes.

Hopefully someone who knows more about plants like OFL can help you out with the anacharis. I've read that on occasion some plant when put in a new tank will appear to die off but then regrow after a short adjustment period. All you can do if that's the case is to trim back the dead stuff and hope it springs back.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

He looks like a Marble, lucky you!

His eye has gotten significantly better


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Malvolti said:


> Tap water will kill all the good bacteria there


... eep
Totally rinsed it in tap water >,> 

WELL guess the cycle begins again! 

Also... (BEcause I'm insane) 

Drax is being weird not in a sick way just... I dunno maybe he's just finally adjusted... 

Weird? Lemme explain this morning after I fed him 2 pellets and 1 freezedried bloodworm (What? Their tiny!) He just immediately Darted off to that small cave... house thing... (Look at the pic that shows the whole tank, the thing in the bottom left) and fiddles around in there... then comes out flaring at me... darts back into the cave... comes out flaring ... and rinse and repeat. I got the message and I left him alone for awhile >,> 
I just have this feeling he's like either building a bubble nest in the dome of that cave thing or ... he's plotting his escape. Either option he seems to be enjoying himself with whatever it is he's doing. 

...... FINAL note.....s

Uh... is it normal for a small film to appear on the water surface? The water itself is crystal clear (Now that I've gotten the hang of that Gravel Vac) cept for that film... even after that complete water change a few days ago... the film came back. It's not bad looking... just... a very light film... it's not setting off my panic button so I'm not getting too worried about it *Sips White Chai Tea*

Lastly... teeny tiny little white dots appeared on the Anacharis plants at first I thought they were bubbles... but their SLIGHTLY Opaque and... just linger their... now and then I see one floating around in the water. Even after cleaning the plants during that water change the little dot things came back. Now these ARE setting off my panic button... >,>

*Facepalm*
EDIT DUH Figured out WHY the Anacharis's are dying Apparently they don't like being bound (This idiot has them rubberbanded to rocks) and will rot away Thus why the bottoms of them look like crap >,> *Looks at tank... See's Drax looking waaaay too comfy* Meh I'll deal with it in a few hours... the plant can survive a few more hours don't wanna freak out Drax while he's having fun with his flaring and secretive cave... stuff.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> He looks like a Marble, lucky you!
> 
> His eye has gotten significantly better


*Flails* 

I think it is! (WAY too optimistic) 
Then again I have been salting the tank with Epsom and AQ so it better be improving... ( I REALLY don't want to deal with anymore fish meds ) 

Also kinda nervous that if this Anacharis dies that , that means my water must suck but I've turned on the lamp next to the tank (Old yellow one with shade so it's not just blinding Drax) so we shall seeee


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I know this is an older post, but I must say, DormDrax, that I laughed HARD at the "If you asked him, hed probably say 'I have a bad eye ?'" X,D I get it.
I think hes a marble, you lucky thing.
Best wishes on that eye..the one thats, you know, getting better :3 <3


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I know this is an older post, but I must say, DormDrax, that I laughed HARD at the "If you asked him, hed probably say 'I have a bad eye ?'" X,D I get it.
> I think hes a marble, you lucky thing.
> Best wishes on that eye..the one thats, you know, getting better :3 <3


hehe

I think he's blind in it unfortunately... he moves it though... Piece of food will pass by it and he didn't seem to notice yet... KEEP looking at me as if I didn't drop it in... "LOOK BEHIND YOU! I'tS BEHIND YOU! HURRY! NO STOP PACING LOOKING AT ME! UUUUGGGHHH THE FILTER JET CAUGHT IT...


----------



## daynabunny (Jan 1, 2011)

With your plants, DormDrax, I do planted tanks with all my fish (I have three established tanks) and it helps bunches. Less cleaning, less fluctuation with levels of various things, looks nicer, keeps the water more oxygenated...no downsides that I've found yet. I read about your Anacharis and the white dots, lol, but let me give you some other tips on plants. Here's all my secrets:

True aquatics! I like water sprites and Java ferns, Amazon swords and the like. My betta boys adore water sprites to hang out in and once properly lit/fertilized, they grow like mad, they're wonderful. (I have a blue crayfish who takes care of the extra plants in his own tank, heh.) Water sprites also resemble the popular leafy green plastic plants everyone buys. I have a lot of people ask me "Are those really real?" when they see my tanks or see photos of them. Also, water sprites don't need substrate. You can "plant" them in gravel for the planted look, but they do fine floating. I've got a mess of them floating in my poor boy's hospital hex right now and he's laying on them near the top. He doesn't need to do much more than lift his head to breathe, and right now that's a real good thing.

Proper lighting: Your LEDs are not gonna cut it. Your plants want and need fluorescent lighting, point, period. The bulbs aren't expensive and you can get them at the pet store. You can even pick the ones they say are better for plant growing...I haven't tried them, I wouldn't know, I just use regular ones.

Fertilizer: Bottle of FloraPride, follow the directions on the back, you're golden.


----------

